# inhaling pipe tobacco



## sfumato1002 (Apr 15, 2006)

i've been inhaling a few puffs on every bowl I smoke lately. Now, the first thing I do when I start my pipe is inhale the first few puffs. Then I just puff around and inhale here and there. This has been going on for a couple of weeks. I'm a little concerned only for the health issues. Does anybody else inhale pipe smoke? I going to stop inhaling it because I don't feel comfortable with it. I liked just flavoring the tobacco. Inhaling is nice too but Im concerened about the health issues which is important to me.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

I don't inhale pipe or cigar smoke. I would be concerned, inhaling any kind of smoke is not good for you or your lungs 


But it is a personal choice that you have to make based upon what you enjoy and how concerned you really are.


Shawn


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ShawnP said:


> I don't inhale pipe or cigar smoke. I would be concerned, inhaling any kind of smoke is not good for you or your lungs
> 
> But it is a personal choice that you have to make based upon what you enjoy and how concerned you really are.
> 
> Shawn


:tpd: I could not have said it better!


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

I dont inhale pipes or cigars... to me it's all about the taste, and all my taste buds are in my mouth not lungs. I do like to slighty inhale a little of the smoke through my nose once I exhale just to enjoy the aroma. 

Hey there's no rules.... Smoke the way they taste best to you  

Dgar


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

By "inhaling", do you mean in through the mouth out through the nose or are you taking the smoke down into your lungs? I think mouth to nose is necessary for full enjoyment of the flavors and it's difficult not to take at least some smoke into your lungs; however, I've never seen a benefit to truly inhaling smoke into my lungs as it doesn't increase the enjoyment of the smoke for me and could have health implications.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I smoked pipes back in the early 70s,,had the pipe in mouth about 8 hours a day and inhaled every single puff.. I'm still here and in good shape...

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## sfumato1002 (Apr 15, 2006)

thanks to all your replies. croatan, yah, I was inhaling to the lungs, so thats pretty bad I guess. Today I cleaned all my pipes so I didn't smoke today. I'm definately not going to inhale anymore, one of the reasons I took up pipe smoking was because it was really relaxing and enjoyable and unlike cigarettes I was not slaved by the addiction... Although I remember spending hours looking at ebay's estate pipes daily LOL, but that was fun. Anyway, I want to smoke the pipe the way I was before, I started inhaling because I lost the ritual of pipe smoking I guess. I was not even cleaning my pipes properly, I lost the art. I have to go back to that and respect my pipes a little more. Anyway, thanks for the help, I feel better already!


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

I agree with Croatan...It is pretty much impossible to avoid some inhalation when smoking anything. As a long-time (many years ago) cigarette smoker I still inhale sometimes without thinking and most of the time when smoking cigars or pipe I take some through the nose.(in or out)


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

croatan said:


> By "inhaling", do you mean in through the mouth out through the nose or are you taking the smoke down into your lungs? I think mouth to nose is necessary for full enjoyment of the flavors and it's difficult not to take at least some smoke into your lungs; however, I've never seen a benefit to truly inhaling smoke into my lungs as it doesn't increase the enjoyment of the smoke for me and could have health implications.


How can you breath in through the mouth and out through the nose without it going into your lungs? Is this even possible? You would have to somehow control the smoke in the back of your throat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> How can you breath in through the mouth and out through the nose without it going into your lungs? Is this even possible? You would have to somehow control the smoke in the back of your throat.


You can hold smoke in your throat and force a little out your nose through your sinus. Not that hard to do and no smoke is inhaled. Kind of like milk out the nose or like the reverse of clearing phlegm.

Hope that helps

Root


----------



## sfumato1002 (Apr 15, 2006)

Okay, Its been a couple of weeks, and I'm still inhaling "a little bit" to the lungs but I want to stop. But something weird is happening. I'm only smoking one pipe a day. BUT THERE IS A PROBLEM, PLEASE HELP.

Im smoking Mc baren virginia flake, ok.

Now, about two weeks ago I noticed that I had little red veins is the white of my eye. I thought it was probably allergy or something I ate. Its been two weeks and I still have them. So I started thinking maybe it has to do with me inhaling the pipe tobacco???

I searched online and today I found this!!!

Red Eye : Common symptom of cannabis smoking - the whites of your eyes turn red & veiny. 

What???? That is exactly what my eyes look like!!!

I have smoked cigarettes for 10 years and never remember getting veiny eyes! 

Could Mc Baren have mixed tobacco with some cannabis?

I'm really going to stop inhaling now. I have not smoked today, I'm hoping my eyes go back to normal so that I can be sure it is caused by the pipe inhaling. Have any of you who inhale have the same symptoms?


----------



## sfumato1002 (Apr 15, 2006)

or maybe its just that pipe tobacco is very natural, and natural tobacco has the same symptoms as cannabis? I don't know.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Maybe you're just not getting enough sleep... lots of things cause redeye, age among them. (I get more & more of those veins in my eyeballs as I get older.)


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

I don't intentionally inhale my pipe or cigar smoke, but I'm sure doing this on occasion is not any worse than breathing normal air in most major cities these days.

As far as your bloodshot eyes, I suspect this is due to some sort of irritation (allergy, dust, heavy smoke) or too much time in front of the TV / computer. And you can be assured that commercially sold pipe tobacco contains NO cannibis leaf.  First off, they would be in deep legal problems and second, why add something costing $50 or more per ounce to a $6 can of tobacco?


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

tedski said:


> ...too much time in front of the TV / computer...


:tpd: www.clubstogie.com is eating up your eyeballs!


----------



## sfumato1002 (Apr 15, 2006)

Its been 3 1/2 days since I've had my pipe. I miss it so. Anyway,my eyes are still red and veiny. I am a web designer and do spent a lot of time in front of the computer screen, which like you guys said could be causing my eyes to redden. I think I need a little vacation from the computer screen ASAP. I don't remember having my eyes red so I though it must have been the pipe and inhaling a little bit of the smoke. Im actually really happy it wasnt the pipe!!! I am looking forward to my pipe tonight, thanks a lot for the help.

P.S. I would like to add that although i've been inhaling a little bit for the last couple of weeks, I am not addicted to smoking. I have been non-smoking for 3 1/2 days and have not had any withdrawls at all. Amazing. I could never go one day without smoking when I smoked cigarettes. I would go insane after 8 hours of not having a cigarette. I guess natural tobacco is not as addictive as nasty cigarette tobacco.


----------

